# My John Deere model 110 won't run



## scottyho

I was out mowing today and my mower was working great. Then it sounded as if it was out of gas. Then it stopped. I opened the hood and looked and the gas was 3/4 full. I tried to jump start it but had no luck. When i turned the key it does nothing. Can someone please help!!! Thank you for your time


----------



## Mickey

First off, Welcome to the forum.

You may receive more responses if you could supply engine make and model #. Since engines in these machine are used in numerous makes, models, someone familiar with the engine but not the tractor may be able to offer some help.

Would also help if you could tell us, is there gas to the carb and what is the voltage at the battery and is there any voltage at the starter. The more info you can provide the more likelihood someone is going to offer the right answer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Scott! I had a loose battery terminal once that jostled loose from the bumps and did the same thing you are experiencing. Just a start that may be the case here. Outside of that, Mickey has the right idea about where to go from there.............


----------



## Thomas

Welcome Scotty.
Might be short at first than finally pop a fuse.


----------



## Mickey

Gotta remember these small engines rarely have battery powered ign. Sounds like 2 different problems. What caused the engine to stop and why no power to restart.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

The sudden stop could be any number of things, broken flywheel key ( if something struck it hard enough) , saftey switch gone bad ( it happens) , plugged carb, dropped valve...on and on.

First, see if the motor turns by hand- ive had some motors lock up on me due to the starter gear jamming into the flywheel - pull the plug and make sure the piston moves back and forth ( with a screw driver) - make sure nothings jammed up under the tractor ( large stick/branch).

If everything looks free- try jumping the starter solenoid and see if the starter kicks over. While the plug is out, check for spark as well.

Bad saftey switches will also cause a no spark situation, id temporarily unhook the magneto kill wire and see if you get spark ( if there wasnt any) - could be a bad ign switch, solenoid, even a battery ( most newer tractors rely too heavily on the batteries with electric clutches, ect) - dead battery might also be an issue.

Id never herd of a lawn tractor ( or any ign switch/power switch ) w/o a 12 volt signal running thru them ( albiet most are ran thru by relays instead of fuses on older machines) - some sort of power needs to flow thru to start the tractor.


----------



## dpressley

I have a D110. I have had it for 10 months. It has never run completely smooth at the top end speed but runs well for cutting grass. Today after using it a few minutes pulling a small trailer around in my yard I started it and it stopped running after a few seconds. Over and over it will crank but only run 3 to 5 seconds then cut off. Dan


----------



## robchand58

*Same Issue*

Dan--did you ever get a fix?

My John Deere D110 made one pass around the yard this weekend, then sputtered and died. Now it will run 5 seconds or so and die.

Mower had 19 hours on it. Drained and replaced the gas, replaced the fuel filter, replaced the air filter, replaced the spark plug. Oil shows a good level. 

This model does NOT have the hole in the gas cap that gets clogged occasionally.

I am stuck, and soliciting the greater wisdom before turning to more expensive options. Thanks to all!


----------



## jhngardner367

If it has a fuel solenoid on the carb,check it.
Also,clean out the carb.


----------



## scottyho

On mine it was the stater. Doesn't make sense but that was it. It's working great years later. Hope it helps.


----------



## scottyho

Starter is what I was trying to type.


----------

